# Electrolysis question



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been using electrolysis to remove rust on my last 3 or 4 projects and have read how some people don't like it because it removes the paint/japanning. I've had a piece of metal in a bath with the process going now for 2+ days with the i_ntention_ of removing the paint and not a flake has come off. I've only been using a 2 amp battery charger....is this too small to remove the paint? I use washing soda in the solution. Thanks


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've experienced the same thing you mention. I used a wall wart 1.5A and it took a while to remove the rust, but did nothing to existing Japanning on a couple of planes. I would guess it is a function of amperage and time. I'd suggest leaving it in the bath a while longer and see what happens.

BTW - I wouldn't use electrolysis to try and selectively remove rust while trying to keep remaining paint/Japanning. What I experienced could have been a fluke. Most posters here have experienced paint/Japanning removal with electrolysis so don't use this method if you want to preserve any finish.


Edit: Another thought - are you sure the electrode is making good contact on the object? If it is a heavy layer of paint and you don't have any bare metal for electrode attachment that could impede the process.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

trc65 said: "Edit: Another thought - are you sure the electrode is making good contact on the object? If it is a heavy layer of paint and you don't have any bare metal for electrode attachment that could impede the process."

Oh it's making good contact alright, it's bubbling like crazy. 

When I want to save the paint or japanning I use EvapoRust as was suggested on this forum.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It will remove any loose paint. Not the japanning


----------

